# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Always getting killed by DC

## RouteToSomewhere

This has been bugging me for over several dreams now,
always when I am kicking some bad guys' asses some DC dude with a lot of muscles and a unshaven "rough" look shows up and OWNS me with mad elemental attacks and then stabs me in the heart with his katana. Then I die and wake up.
He also screams thing at me like "Get outta my dream!!!" or "YOU'LL NEVER EVER BEAT MEEEEEEEEE!!!"
I have tried asking for his name, and where he was from, but all he gives me is a very angry look and one time he said that it is "None of your business"

I was always the strongest person in my dream, god-like, but now I'm getting my ass kicked by this powerful DC...
I'm even kind of afraid of getting lucid now. He'll show up and I'll die again, ending my dream...

WTF is going on?!?!?!
Cheers,

Will

----------


## Novise

Wow, that is a pretty bad situation for you.  In this situation I have come up with an idea though.  Are you decent at going through solid objects?  If so, allow his attacks to go straight through you, make yourself transparent.  Make all his attacks just go right through like he's swinging at a ghost.  Tell him it's just a dream and he can't hurt you and he's wasting his time.  If you can't take him out, then this may be one of your best options.

If you are good at telekinesis you may be able to stand among a large crowd and attack him by surprise.  Act like you aren't doing anything and he may never know it's you.  Throw him up into the air and try to slam him into the ground.  But you didn't tell us what your strengths are in fights, that might help me help you with your strategy if you tell us.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Do you want to know how far down the rabbit hole goes?

Send me a PM.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Why fight him when you can just control him, or make him disappear?

----------


## Mechanized Mind

Give him a power blast of energy, like Dragonball Z style!

----------


## Loaf

That is so cool! "None of your business!"! Epic!
But uh, unfortunate all the same. Shrink him maybe?

----------


## Toby

At least you didn't die in real life when he killed you  ::lol::

----------


## Luanne

Become aware of the fact he is actually you. Look at him, and be aware of that. Maybe something happens.

----------


## mowglycdb

like Luanne said, it may be some sort of alter ego ( in a deep level that doesn't express itself in your personality)   orrr,  it can be you, that's trying to give you a lesson , maybe humility or knowing how to loose, if there's something new you get to understand , your dreams may change.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

> Why fight him when you can just control him, or make him disappear?



That's kinda the main problem hehe  :tongue2: , whatever I do I just cannot consciously nor passively control him... I have tried "expecting" him to be gone, die or disappear, but it's like he has is own Dream Control powers which nullify mine whenever I try to "unthink" him...
But it's not only ME he kills whenever he shows up, he practically "party-crashes" my dream, first killing any other DCs that are in the room/area, then he turns to me lol.
I sometimes freak out and go beserk semi-lucid, before getting killed >_<.





> Give him a power blast of energy, like Dragonball Z style!



Tried that maaany times, he just quickly steps aside with nearly perfect evasion...

Whenever I WILD I say to myself things like "this LD that muthaf*cka won't get me again!" like hundreds of times, but when I finally look him into the eyes, I lose all hope and go something like *gulp*

But I have to admit he just looks SO BADASS!!!

About Shared Dreaming :
Is there a lucid dreamer on here who in his dreams has dark-brown hair, a stubble beard, scar above the left eye and wears a carmine coloured torn-up morning coat, black leather trousers and frequently kills his enemies by summoning a golden katana out of thin air and then stabs it through their opponents heart?

 If you match this description, PLEASE KEEP OUT OF MY DREAMS!!! ::shock::

----------


## Loaf

> About Shared Dreaming :
> Is there a lucid dreamer on here who in his dreams has dark-brown hair, a stubble beard, scar above the left eye and wears a carmine coloured torn-up morning coat, black leather trousers and frequently kills his enemies by summoning a golden katana out of thin air and then stabs it through their opponents heart?
> 
>  If you match this description, PLEASE KEEP OUT OF MY DREAMS!!!



Now that would be cool. Very annoying at the same time.
Idea: Become immortal in your dream. Believe that you can't die no matter what.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

> Idea: Become immortal in your dream. Believe that you can't die no matter what.



Good idea! It would be so funny standing there with a katana through my body and that guy shouting "WHY DON'T YOU DIE N00B!?!?!"
I would probably try to befriend him instead of killing him... I could really use an elite fighter on my side...

----------


## Loaf

> Good idea! It would be so funny standing there with a katana through my body and that guy shouting "WHY DON'T YOU DIE N00B!?!?!"
> I would probably try to befriend him instead of killing him... I could really use an elite fighter on my side...



Yeah! Mentally brake that S.O.B down!  ::D:

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

S.o.b.?

----------


## Loaf

> S.o.b.?




http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=S.O.B.

 :smiley:

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

He's a powerful SOB that's for sure
And kinda sexy in a scary way that I can't describe..

----------


## Tushix

Get original, do something he can't dodge. A thing I'm think of right now is when he looks at you menacingly, summon a remote control, push the button and watch as his head explode from "the bomb you implanted earlier". Passive control ftw

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

What I'd do is just shoot the guy, There's a reason we don't use swords anymore and that's guns. 

Just check to see if you have a gun with you, of course you have and in my case I'd like it to be the m249 SAW so I can unload like 200 rounds without a pause.

_(I'm not actually that much of a gun nut, but this weapon always helps if you need to finish something big  )_

----------


## robrave

You can't beat him because you are not on focus on beating him. Stop looking at his sexy body!!!  :boogie:

----------


## Majinaki

RouteToSomewhere I THINK I KILLED THAT GUY!!!!

seriously that sob showed up for me after i read about him, he's huge and fucking fast as hell and goddamn he's good at adapting, but i killed him 3 times and he kept coming back(until i literally ate his brain and he frigged off)

what i did to kill him was, go into bullettime and very slowly cut him with a sword thats is all dominant(nothing slows it down, goes through anything asif nothing is in it's way), while your in bulletime he shouldnt beable to move, and he should be in shock at the sight of the weapon going through his guard like nothing,annd DONE!  after that,when he came back  i became the world, literally, and i slowly engulfed him into a void of nothing, this also elminated him. he was tricky the 3rd time, he made like 30 copies of himself and began circling me like some guy running around me at 30x regular speed, so i used and AoE(area of effect) fire attack to light him on fire and Voila, only 1 of the 30 was onfire,so i cut the head off of the flaming one with my "sword of domination" and i ate the head, then he ceased to appear

GLHF go whoop his ass!, and yeah, stop focusing on him being undefeatable or you'll never win, and if he uses the sword on you, teleport, he cant 'cus he's not Uber

----------


## Arsee17

> RouteToSomewhere I THINK I KILLED THAT GUY!!!!
> 
> seriously that sob showed up for me after i read about him, he's huge and fucking fast as hell and goddamn he's good at adapting, but i killed him 3 times and he kept coming back(until i literally ate his brain and he frigged off)
> 
> what i did to kill him was, go into bullettime and very slowly cut him with a sword thats is all dominant(nothing slows it down, goes through anything asif nothing is in it's way), while your in bulletime he shouldnt beable to move, and he should be in shock at the sight of the weapon going through his guard like nothing,annd DONE!  after that,when he came back  i became the world, literally, and i slowly engulfed him into a void of nothing, this also elminated him. he was tricky the 3rd time, he made like 30 copies of himself and began circling me like some guy running around me at 30x regular speed, so i used and AoE(area of effect) fire attack to light him on fire and Voila, only 1 of the 30 was onfire,so i cut the head off of the flaming one with my "sword of domination" and i ate the head, then he ceased to appear
> 
> GLHF go whoop his ass!, and yeah, stop focusing on him being undefeatable or you'll never win, and if he uses the sword on you, teleport, he cant 'cus he's not Uber







> This has been bugging me for over several dreams now,
> always when I am kicking some bad guys' asses some DC dude with a lot of muscles and a unshaven "rough" look shows up and OWNS me with mad elemental attacks and then stabs me in the heart with his katana. Then I die and wake up.
> He also screams thing at me like "Get outta my dream!!!" or "YOU'LL NEVER EVER BEAT MEEEEEEEEE!!!"
> I have tried asking for his name, and where he was from, but all he gives me is a very angry look and one time he said that it is "None of your business"
> 
> I was always the strongest person in my dream, god-like, but now I'm getting my ass kicked by this powerful DC...
> I'm even kind of afraid of getting lucid now. He'll show up and I'll die again, ending my dream...
> 
> WTF is going on?!?!?!
> ...



Maybe hes more that just a DC? ::?:

----------


## Majinaki

lol he's like a virus of the dream world? NOMAD! COME PERMA SLAY THIS MOFO

----------


## FiskMunk

Wth? Cool, your mind actually creates a random person that kicks the *brown stuff* out of you?  ::D: 
I hope I'll get the hang of this stuff - Off to the Newbie Zone!

----------


## marwanin

Normally he kick your ass. because you're gay.

if you were straight, then you will kill him and kick out his fucking muscular ass.

I hope he will one of my DCs. to beat him everytime  :smiley:

----------


## Swordz

METSU
HADOUKENNNNNNN

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

> Normally he kick your ass. because you're gay.



That doesn't make any sense... It's not that I fall for his looks or something. Even if this handsome guy attacks me in an LD I won't rest until I have kicked his ass mayorly!

Well, he's not a threat to me anymore, cuz I got him down on his knees last night...
"Always look for your enemies weak spot, even if it isn't always _obvious_..." that's the key  :boogie: 
+ in psychology class we were learning abouy phobia's and stuff, which gave me an idea.

When I got home I looked up a list of the most common phobia's, and found Arachnophobia to be number one. Then I had to wait until the weekend to try and WILD. Yesterday I actually got lucid, with HIM as a dream sign. He was going to kill me again. I summoned this HUGE, 20 feet tall spider, which crawled into his direction, he sliced it into pieces, but I saw that he was kind of startled by my move. I tried to get up close, nearly got killed 2 times, but I managed to jump on his back. He tried to shake me off, I took my Botomless Jar, which was filled with Black Widows this time. I opened it and out crawled hundreds of spiders, all over his body, he began to scream and tried to shake all the spiders off of him lol it was funny to watch. He begged for mercy and stuff, I kinda felt pity so I ordered the spiders to sublimate, which they did. Then I looked down on this pile of shaking warrior that was lying at my feet, I said "get up" and then he didn't kill me but I was still very cautious. I felt I was going to lose lucidity, I rubbed my hands, did everything I could but I felt myself returning to my bed-position.

Then suddenly I felt this hand in my neck, powerfully pulling me back into the dream, it felt weird. Then he apologized to me for killing me so many times but then he said he was a veteran warrior who was just looking for a worthy opponent to battle. which I wasn't, lol...
I asked him a lot of questions and if I remeber correctly I'll sum them up here :

Q : Where are you from?
A : I am... from nowhere... *silence* I travel from dream to dream looking for Lucid Dreams, most of the dreams I go into are just nonsense but I stumble upon a LDer now and then.

Q : How old are you?
A : Years don't actually pass in LDs, so I cannot really say how old I am, if I even have what can be considered as an "age", I may look like an adult male, but I can take on every shape or form I want to. I just like this body in particular, because it looks cool.

*lost lucidity*

Q : You wanna go grab some super ovary cookies in the lounge tonight?
A : Lost lucidity, huh? haha that's okay, i'll seeya later. (disappears).

- the rest of the dream is too weird and blurry for me to remember -

MAYOR BREAKTHROUGH!!! I think I befriended him yayayayaaaaaaay lol

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

OMG what if he is my spirit guide :O

----------


## FiskMunk

Wow - You're subconcious actually created a backstory for him?  ::D:  Just, *wow*!

----------


## Urban Ninja

I guess I really can't say because I don't know... but it sounds like you're making up this DC. I don't know why it just sounds like you're making up stories. Sorry if your not, man. It's the skeptic in me.

----------


## Majinaki

skeptisism is a good thing........

----------


## Baron Samedi

> RouteToSomewhere I THINK I KILLED THAT GUY!!!!
> 
> seriously that sob showed up for me after i read about him, he's huge and fucking fast as hell and goddamn he's good at adapting, but i killed him 3 times and he kept coming back(until i literally ate his brain and he frigged off)
> 
> what i did to kill him was, go into bullettime and very slowly cut him with a sword thats is all dominant(nothing slows it down, goes through anything asif nothing is in it's way), while your in bulletime he shouldnt beable to move, and he should be in shock at the sight of the weapon going through his guard like nothing,annd DONE!  after that,when he came back  i became the world, literally, and i slowly engulfed him into a void of nothing, this also elminated him. he was tricky the 3rd time, he made like 30 copies of himself and began circling me like some guy running around me at 30x regular speed, so i used and AoE(area of effect) fire attack to light him on fire and Voila, only 1 of the 30 was onfire,so i cut the head off of the flaming one with my "sword of domination" and i ate the head, then he ceased to appear
> 
> GLHF go whoop his ass!, and yeah, stop focusing on him being undefeatable or you'll never win, and if he uses the sword on you, teleport, he cant 'cus he's not Uber



Did you log it in your DJ? That's badass.





> lol he's like a virus of the dream world? NOMAD! COME PERMA SLAY THIS MOFO



You can't kill people in dreams. haha




> That doesn't make any sense... It's not that I fall for his looks or something. Even if this handsome guy attacks me in an LD I won't rest until I have kicked his ass mayorly!
> 
> Well, he's not a threat to me anymore, cuz I got him down on his knees last night...
> "Always look for your enemies weak spot, even if it isn't always _obvious_..." that's the key 
> + in psychology class we were learning abouy phobia's and stuff, which gave me an idea.
> 
> When I got home I looked up a list of the most common phobia's, and found Arachnophobia to be number one. Then I had to wait until the weekend to try and WILD. Yesterday I actually got lucid, with HIM as a dream sign. He was going to kill me again. I summoned this HUGE, 20 feet tall spider, which crawled into his direction, he sliced it into pieces, but I saw that he was kind of startled by my move. I tried to get up close, nearly got killed 2 times, but I managed to jump on his back. He tried to shake me off, I took my Botomless Jar, which was filled with Black Widows this time. I opened it and out crawled hundreds of spiders, all over his body, he began to scream and tried to shake all the spiders off of him lol it was funny to watch. He begged for mercy and stuff, I kinda felt pity so I ordered the spiders to sublimate, which they did. Then I looked down on this pile of shaking warrior that was lying at my feet, I said "get up" and then he didn't kill me but I was still very cautious. I felt I was going to lose lucidity, I rubbed my hands, did everything I could but I felt myself returning to my bed-position.
> 
> Then suddenly I felt this hand in my neck, powerfully pulling me back into the dream, it felt weird. Then he apologized to me for killing me so many times but then he said he was a veteran warrior who was just looking for a worthy opponent to battle. which I wasn't, lol...
> ...



Swarms are good attacks against a lot of people, so are summoning huge things.  





> OMG what if he is my spirit guide :O



He's a person, like you, dream warrior.

Is this dream in your DJ?

----------


## Ethereal

Hah, awesome thread.

Anyway, don't listen to the educated advice of my fellows! Don't try to negotiate with your subconcious, beat it to death.

Here's what you do. Summon a pack of dogs. Have them wait around the corner as you scramble up the side of a building. When the unshaven devil comes around the corner, unleash the dogs of war, then jump-tackle him. Chew off his ear and shout 'WHERE'S YOUR BUSINESS NOW?'.

Include a flamethrower in your death-from-above strike for added points.

----------


## Kexo

That guy is epic! I hope I'll ever see him in my dream  :smiley:  could you tell him to come and talk with me?  :smiley:

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

Lol so many questions to answer =)





> I guess I really can't say because I don't know... but it sounds like you're making up this DC. I don't know why it just sounds like you're making up stories. Sorry if your not, man. It's the skeptic in me.



Believe what you want to believe. I first thought I just imagined it and all, but he has this unbelievably real personality... He may or may not be a real person or just a DC that got too realistic, but it certainly freaked me out at first.





> Is this dream in your DJ?



I currently only have it logged in my Dream Journal program, I don't have a DJ on here because I regularly dream about stuff other people don't have business with...hehe... but making a DJ solely for the purpose of posting this dream sounds a bit stupid to me. Maybe, when I have other interesting dreams worth posting?





> Here's what you do. Summon a pack of dogs. Have them wait around the corner as you scramble up the side of a building. When the unshaven devil comes around the corner, unleash the dogs of war, then jump-tackle him. Chew off his ear and shout 'WHERE'S YOUR BUSINESS NOW?'.
> 
> Include a flamethrower in your death-from-above strike for added points.



Haha sounds kickass!!! Good technique for when another stubborn DC comes to kill me  ::D: 
But he's friendly to me now, he has shown up only in one dream i've had since when I defeated him. No lucids though.




> That guy is epic! I hope I'll ever see him in my dream  could you tell him to come and talk with me?



Well I don't know if he knows who you are, but I could tell him your name maybe?

Cheers,

Will.

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

For the last couple of weeks I now and then read a page from this: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=37621 (I'm currently at page 15)

Obviously the subject there reminds me of your enemy you now befriended!

(It talks about people who visit other peoples dreams to do either horrible things or nice things)

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

O wow... I didn't know some people knew the same sort of DC's I encountered...
Sooo this guy was a Night Stalker that turned into a Dream Walker I suppose... Very interesting thread ArmoredSandwich =)

PS: Can I try and eat you?

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Wait what XD 

And I guess if you believe what they say in that thread, well then I suppose that's what happened  :wink2:

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

With "Can I try and eat you" I meant 
"Never saw Armored Sandwiches before, they must've finally developed the sufficient technology. So let's try and see what happens if I set my teeth in them."

CLUNK =)

On topic : I hope I will see this Dream Walker guy again, as he is a great addition to my dream team.

----------


## Kexo

> Well I don't know if he knows who you are, but I could tell him your name maybe?



Thank you a LOT! Some further info about me if it would help:

Real name: Jakub Matuka
Location: Banská Bystrica, Slovakia, Central Europe
Age: 15
And I have my bed close to the window  ::D: 

I don't know if you will even remember that, but again THANK YOU if you ask him  :smiley:

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

> With "Can I try and eat you" I meant 
> "Never saw Armored Sandwiches before, they must've finally developed the sufficient technology. So let's try and see what happens if I set my teeth in them."
> 
> CLUNK =)
> 
> On topic : I hope I will see this Dream Walker guy again, as he is a great addition to my dream team.



Lol, NICE! xD 





> Thank you a LOT! Some further info about me if it would help:
> 
> Real name: Jakub Matuka
> Location: Banská Bystrica, Slovakia, Central Europe
> Age: 15
> And I have my bed close to the window 
> 
> I don't know if you will even remember that, but again THANK YOU if you ask him



How much I love this kind of beautiful trust in the internet and it's users, I wouldn't post that much information about yourself just anywhere  :wink2:

----------


## Kexo

> How much I love this kind of beautiful trust in the internet and it's users, I wouldn't post that much information about yourself just anywhere



I have thought about this a lot. There seems to be little to no way to exploit the informations I gave you, name being the most dangerous one.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

I'll see what I can do... But I'll give him a Note with your adress on in stead of saying it to him, as I don't know the pronunciation of the "s" in your last name, or the "á" in Banská =)

And if he gets it on paper he won't forget it that easily

...hmm maybe he doesn't have to know your physical location on earth to reach you, maybe just your name...

----------


## Kexo

Thank you  ::D: 





> ...hmm maybe he doesn't have to know your physical location on earth to reach you, maybe just your name...



I guess you're right  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That guy is epic! I hope I'll ever see him in my dream  could you tell him to come and talk with me?



You should contact him yourself. Just think about him as you fall asleep, and ask him to come into you dreams.

----------


## insight

to be philosophical - everything you do comes back to you multiplied. Did you disrespect other DC's before?

----------


## Lumpia2

Can you speak to this character with your heart?  I imagine turning into a large cloud of mist and surrounding him so that he has no choice but to see my deepest intentions.  

Ask him also what his own intentions are... in such a way that you, as an open hearted vapor, have no choice but to understand.  Maybe he wont feel so threatened after that.

----------


## Lumpia2

oh duh there was a second page.  oh well I will leave it there anyways.

keep up lumpia!

----------


## Zelzahim

Say "NO!". Then just spawn a Stuka(http://mcmsoftware.tripod.com/junkers_ju_87_stuka.jpg) and drop a 500 Kg bomb on him. If there a part of him bigger than a matchpacket left, it failed. Or say like; Abra kadabra, sim sallabim, turn into rabbit(Sorry, i am out of ideas). Could work?

//Zelzahim

----------


## edsq

> Q : You wanna go grab some super ovary cookies in the lounge tonight?
> A : Lost lucidity, huh? haha that's okay, i'll seeya later. (disappears).



Heh.  That one belongs in the DC quote thread.

----------


## Earialee

YAY!  It really sounds like you shared a dream.  Coolness!

----------


## Eonnn

Wow this guy sounds cool, i'd really like to fight him myself! I was going to suggest that you treat it as a learning opportunity, a time to train and become better at fighting, thats what i would of done.

Personally, I believe this 'DC' was a real being, perhaps a human who had passed on and now travels the astral realms entering peoples dreams in order to fight for fun and to become better at fighting. I've had so many dreams where it seems like the DC is a real being of some sort, theres just something different or unusual about it that makes you think thats the case.

----------


## Griever Sol

What if it's a shared dream and you didn't know but the guy did and that guy hates having a shared dream with you and wants you to gtfo and he has better dream control over you and thats why you fail.

Just pulling some random theory out of my ass here.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> Personally, I believe this 'DC' was a real being, perhaps a human who had passed on and now travels the astral realms entering peoples dreams in order to fight for fun and to become better at fighting. I've had so many dreams where it seems like the DC is a real being of some sort, theres just something different or unusual about it that makes you think thats the case.



Dude, if we can do that when we die, that would be so awesome. An endless dream. Fucking awesome.

----------


## lakeoffire

Haha, imagine if the afterlife was actually a neverending lucid dream.

That would be kickass.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> What if it's a shared dream and you didn't know but the guy did and that guy hates having a shared dream with you and wants you to gtfo and he has better dream control over you and thats why you fail.
> 
> Just pulling some random theory out of my ass here.



Yes.





> Wow this guy sounds cool, i'd really like to fight him myself! I was going to suggest that you treat it as a learning opportunity, a time to train and become better at fighting, thats what i would of done.
> 
> Personally, I believe this 'DC' was a real being, perhaps a human who had passed on and now travels the astral realms entering peoples dreams in order to fight for fun and to become better at fighting. I've had so many dreams where it seems like the DC is a real being of some sort, theres just something different or unusual about it that makes you think thats the case.



Yes.





> Dude, if we can do that when we die, that would be so awesome. An endless dream. Fucking awesome.



Yes.





> Haha, imagine if the afterlife was actually a neverending lucid dream.
> 
> That would be kickass.



Yes. 

You guys should study Tibetan Buddhism. The goal of Dream Yoga is to keep dreaming after you die, and stop reincarnating.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Nomad, whats the difficulty level?

----------


## Banana King

Looks like Chuck Norris has grown stronger. Too strong.

----------


## changed

> Why fight him when you can just control him, or make him disappear?



maybe he can't control this dc?

----------


## LRT

I have a suggestion that I can't believe no one's said before: just leave.  ::roll::

----------


## snakevin

If I meet the guy, how am I going to restain him to ask him questions, or should I beat him senseless?

----------


## Delwind

wow i think i've actually met this guy O.o he came to bash me with a club and said you are dreaming, and i started to evade his attacks, i said: are you my dream guide? he kept quiet trying to hit me, then he turned into a dragon and flew into a cave, entered the lava and dissapeared 

O.o

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nomad, whats the difficulty level?



42





> maybe he can't control this dc?



Maybe he's not a DC.





> wow i think i've actually met this guy O.o he came to bash me with a club and said you are dreaming, and i started to evade his attacks, i said: are you my dream guide? he kept quiet trying to hit me, then he turned into a dragon and flew into a cave, entered the lava and dissapeared 
> 
> O.o



Awesome. You should find him and fight him.  Sounds like he wants to train you.

----------


## snakevin

Cool, that would be awesome if he trained you

----------

